
I am selling my Business Intelligence company on eBay. Check out if interested - mac-r
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Attractor-the-most-intelligent-and-intuitive-web-analytics-platform-/261714403144
======
smt88
Why on earth is the backend written in 3 different languages? That's going to
be hard for any team to maintain.

Also, this might work better on Flippa.

And, finally, there are a ton of tools that do this exact same thing, and many
are mature and widely used. What's new about this?

For $50,000, I could get an enterprise account with an established marketing
analytics firm for 6 months to a few years, depending on the provider.

~~~
mac-r
this is very reasonable in terms of flippa and other tools. in terms of 3
different languages - each is good in its own way. i would agree that rails
could be totally replaced with node. but overall picking the right tool for
each specific problem allows to move faster. you probably know how many
languages are used at the backend of github, google, twitter etc.

~~~
smt88
"Moving faster" is a dubious benefit.

Context switching is very costly. So is having to configure, support, and
debug 3 different environments.

I understand using Node for realtime/async services, but using both Python and
Ruby makes no sense.

~~~
mac-r
It depends on your knowledge of these tools. But you seem to be a wise guy. So
I would say you are totally right, since I don't want to waste my time
arguing.

------
sirbetsalot
its worth exactly $0 unless you have customers paying for it right now.

~~~
smt88
Actually worth less than $0, because it requires a lot of time (weeks at
least) to vet the product and then get it up and running again.

And then there's the significant investment (many thousands) in getting users.
I'm not even really sure who the users are supposed to be.

------
late2part
I'll give you tree-fiddy.

------
daria_sim
I'm in!

------
paulhauggis
The question we need to ask is why?

~~~
mac-r
The reason behind selling the project is that our team decided to split up and
angel investors need their money back. Nobody does marketing now and I began
to work on other initiatives.

~~~
fgd
You don't have an investor, you have a creditor (might I say: a loanshark).
Investing means there's risk of not getting your money back, loaning means you
get your money back no matter what.

~~~
mac-r
learning the hard way :)

